# COD4 "Seperate Alpha Blend"



## oscaryu1 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm trying to play the demo with my rig (in my sig)... I get "does not support seperate alpha blend"... Does that mean it won't work? 

Please tell me theres an easy fix... I hate download 1.37GB @ 70KPBS...


----------



## mep916 (Nov 9, 2007)

oscaryu1 said:


> I'm trying to play the demo with my rig (in my sig)... I get "does not support seperate alpha blend"... Does that mean it won't work?
> 
> Please tell me theres an easy fix... I hate download 1.37GB @ 70KPBS...



haha. You're lucky Minesweeper works. Just kidding.


----------



## PabloTeK (Nov 9, 2007)

I doubt you'd run that game at all on that hardware; I've heard it's quite power hungry and yours to be honest is a canape.


----------



## mep916 (Nov 9, 2007)

Honestly Oscar, I don't think you'll be able to run that game. The system requirements nowadays are pretty high. You know that.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Aww darn. It needs an 6600.. or an 9800... (ATI not Nvidia)

Would an 6200 cut it?


----------



## chupacabra (Nov 9, 2007)

A 6200 would play it, but not on medium settings even thou is under "specifications"


----------



## mep916 (Nov 9, 2007)

oscaryu1 said:


> Aww darn. It needs an 6600.. or an 9800... (ATI not Nvidia)
> 
> Would an 6200 cut it?



Go with the requirements.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Ehh... I'll look for whatever in the 6 seiries or the x800's or something...

Hehe mep, I'm playing BF2 (FX5700 minimum) with an FX5200 OC'd


----------



## mep916 (Nov 9, 2007)

oscaryu1 said:


> Ehh... I'll look for whatever in the 6 seiries or the x800's or something...
> 
> Hehe mep, I'm playing BF2 (FX5700 minimum) with an FX5200 OC'd



Right on, Oscar. 

I'm playing nothing and spending the majority of my time troubleshooting.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Post your problem! CF might be able to help


----------



## oscaryu1 (Nov 10, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130039

Would that cut it?


----------



## oscaryu1 (Nov 10, 2007)

Would an 9250 do instead of an 9800?


----------



## PabloTeK (Nov 10, 2007)

No, you need to play with at least the minimum requirements because they're set so you get a playable game.


----------



## Shane (Nov 10, 2007)

dont get a 6200 they are crap......even my old 9600 pro beats that.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Nov 10, 2007)

Ahh... Well... I'll look into it... 



> No, you need to play with at least the minimum requirements because they're set so you get a playable game.



Really? I'm playing BF2 with an FX5200 (FX5700 minimum) and it runs great! 30-50FPS! I only get In the high-low 30's because of that dizziness thing when someone throws an gernade...

So... an  9600 or 6200 would cut it right?


----------



## Shane (Nov 10, 2007)

i wouldnt know if a 9600 pro would cut it as i havnt tried cod4...but tbh i doubt it would run very well on your system OR mine lol.

but i do know the 9600 pro is better than a 6200.

whats your max budget?


----------



## oscaryu1 (Nov 10, 2007)

$39.99 

Truthfully, I was told that my Sempron 2600+ is equivalent to an 2.6GHz Intel (right?) so it should play pretty good. I can get mine from 1.6 to 1.9 with an Windows overclocker... or I can use BIOS... but this has an VIA chipset 

Oooh! I see your system  Very close 

Wow, I have the same LCD with same reponse time but different manufacturer...

And same O/S with SP....

Soon to be same RAM...  

 But mine's ugly. White generic case with 3x CD Drives (so old their yellowing)


----------



## PabloTeK (Nov 10, 2007)

Nope, the system is actually something to do with the comparitable speed of the original Athlon's I believe.


----------



## Shane (Nov 10, 2007)

Oscar you could get a 9600XT for $39.99 which is better than the pro i think

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102043R

but i still dont know how well it would play cod4


----------



## oscaryu1 (Nov 10, 2007)

Well, I dunno. I just bascially want to "try" it out. I don't really want ta max the settings. As long as it has what is needed,  I guess I could overclock it... and get to the speeds I want. 

If this sounds weird, then I can only say : I'm mixed right now because my laptop took an hard fall.


----------



## notsmart101 (Nov 10, 2007)

no you need at least a 7300gt to run that game decently ive played it at a gaming computer store and thats what the guy told me


----------



## oscaryu1 (Nov 10, 2007)

notsmart101 said:


> no you need at least a 7300gt to run that game decently ive played it at a gaming computer store and thats what the guy told me



Yeah, except EA, the makers of the game, says only 6200... The "computer store" guy wanted to rip you off by buying an more expensive card 

You just lost alotta $$$


----------



## PabloTeK (Nov 10, 2007)

But he's got a 7900GT; and I've run CS:S on my laptop and while it should in theory run well, it doesn't in practice.


----------



## chupacabra (Nov 10, 2007)

oscaryu1 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130039
> 
> Would that cut it?



I wouldn't go for that one when you could get the 256mb for a few bucks more 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150107

Mostly cuz low end versions only have half of the performance


----------



## notsmart101 (Nov 10, 2007)

oscaryu1 said:


> Yeah, except EA, the makers of the game, says only 6200... The "computer store" guy wanted to rip you off by buying an more expensive card
> 
> You just lost alotta $$$




i didnt buy one.....and maybe he wanted it to play well by having a better card then whats reconmonded


----------



## oscaryu1 (Nov 10, 2007)

chupacabra said:


> I wouldn't go for that one when you could get the 256mb for a few bucks more
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150107
> 
> Mostly cuz low end versions only have half of the performance



Hmm... Well could I overclock the LE and get to that performance - the 128MB ? 

And I didn't have alotta luck in MIRs... and I'm not trying it again, sorry


----------

